# Urlaub aber wo?



## brandungsteufel (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe dieser Jahr vor mit meiner Frau und meinem Sohn einen 4 Wochen Urlaub zu machen. Am liebsten in einem Ferienhaus/Wohnung die direkt an einem grossen See/Fluss/Meer liegen.

Wollte mir mal Anregungen von euch einholen von Orten an denen ihr schon wart.

Sollte aber in Europa sein und es sollte dort auch warm sein. Heisst Sommerurlaub mit Angelurlaub kombinieren 
MFG


----------



## Dorschrobby (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

brandungsteufel, Du kannst Fragen stellen  
Wie warm soll es sein ?
Hast Du schon an Norge gedacht ?, ist im Sommer auch warm, halt nicht "Heiß"
Hast Du Meer, Flüsse und Seen.
Kannst ja auch was kombinieren, Finnland, Schweden, Norge, 4 Wochen sind lang.
Oder muß es ein südliches Land sein ?
dann denk mal an Spanien, Ebromündung. Kann deine Familie baden, Ausflüge machen, und Du kannst ein wenig Fischen, auch mal zum Stausee hochfahren.
Ist schön dort, wär mir im Sommer bloß zu "warm"


----------



## Timmy (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

http://fotoalbum.cad-vogelhuber.de



    schau mal da.............liegt in Süd-Schweden,Boot(10 PS) ist beim Haus dabei.
    Ist herrlich im Sommer............und die Chancen auf einen Meterhecht sind auch nicht schlecht-wie Du siehst#h

Der Link funzt jetzt!!!!!


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

Wie ihr euch schon denken könnt ist meine Frau nicht vom Angeln begeistert, unterstüzt es aber 

Heisst sie möchte nicht in den Norden. Da es schon 30 Grad warm werden sollte.
Dachte so an Frankreich, Italien, Spanien, Portugal, Bulgarien und ?????
MFG


----------



## uhehn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

Dat gleiche Problem, in verschärfter Form hab ich auch: 2 kleine Kinder, 5 und 6 im Sommer.

War jemand schon mal in Kroatien oder auf Korsika beim Angeln?


----------



## wave (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

probier mal kroatien!!

kristallklares meer, gutes essen, von berlin in ca. 12 std. mit dem auto zu erreichen und relativ günstig!
informationen über angeln und alles weitere kann ich dir gerne geben.


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

Ich war in good old Germany 
-> Im Ostseebad Rerik gibt es von der Awo Sano ein Familienferiendorf das kann ich empfehlen.

Direkt an der Ostsee und am Salzhaff, aber auch eine Infrastruktur für die Kinder und obendrauf ist die Anlage Autofrei.

Wetter ist halt Küste...


----------



## brandungsteufel (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

Ich war zwei mal in Kroatien / Pula.

Es waren 1500 KM und ich habe 4 Grenzen passiert 

Mit Kindern ist das nichts mit dem Auto.

Ansonsten war es schön.


----------



## wave (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

hey brandungsteufel,

ich weiß nicht wie du da gefahren bist??!!
ich fahre vopn berlin bis kurz vor split (deutlich weiter als nach pula)
12 std. und 1.300 km.
glaube mir, ich fahre diese strecke ca. 4 mal pro jahr und im vergleich zu dem mörderritt nach norwegen ist das lächerlich.

p.s. in pula geangelt, wenn ja - was gefangen??


----------



## wave (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

ach eines habe ich noch vergessen, solltest du (nomen est omen) insbesondere das brandungs und küstenfischen mögen, kann ich dir auch portugal empfehlen, habe dort mal ein jahr lang gelebt und vieles ausprobieren können.

an portugals westküste vom cabo de sao vincente bis vila nova milfontes gibt es die herrlichsten und unberührtesten strände die du dir vorstellen kannst. zu fangen gibt es dort wolfsbarsch, adlerfisch, verschiedenen rochenarten und versch. meerbrassen.
einer der besten strände dort ist in carrapateira, ein anderer tip ist praia cardorama, aber es gibt auch unendlich viel zu endtecken.
diese strände liegen von den tourihochburgen an der algarve (lagos/westalgarve)ca. 30 min. entfernt.
eine andere empfehlenwerte ecke ist vom flughafen faro richtung osten (spanische grenze) dort fließt der grenzfluß rio guadiana. rings um das mündunsgebiet gibt es ausgedehnte sandstrände, die sehr gut zum angeln und baden geeignet sind.
wenn du noch fragen hast melde dich einfach!


----------



## brandungsteufel (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

Nett von dir.

An Portugal hatte ich auch schon gedacht. War dort auch noch nie.
Will im Urlaub so 50/50 Brandungsangeln und den Reset an einem See oder Fluss angeln.

In Pula habe ich nichts gefangen, weil damlas noch nicht Angler war 

Die Strände waren sehr gut und das Wasser wirklich kristallklar.
Kroatien kann ich auch nur empfehlen.

MFG


----------



## wave (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

ich würde dir empfehlen deinen urlaub in lagos zu verbringen.

dort hast du die beste mischung aus "tourikram" und angelmöglichkeiten.
das cabo von sao vincente ist nicht weit weg und im hinterland gibt es einen großen stausee (barragem) mit großen wildkarpfen und schwarzbarschen!
mit sicherheit fühlt sich dort auch deine familie wohl.


----------



## Sargo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

Hy Wave,

ich bin 2 - 3 mal im Jahr in der Region Lagos und fahre aber meist an die Westküste zum Angeln. Hast Du noch tips ???? Beim Grundangeln hat man leider sooo viele Hänger, ein tip für eine Montage ??

Fliege morgen wieder mal los !

Grüße vonm Sargo


----------



## wave (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Urlaub aber wo?*

Hallo Sargo;


Würde Dir Empfehlen In Carrapateira; Links Vom Großen Strand, In Den Felsklippenz Zu Fischen:
Hänger Sind Ein Riesen Problem: Ich Fische Deshalb Immer Mit Einer Posenmontage; Würmer Oder Garnelen Als Köder; Direkt In Der Gischt; Oder Brandungszone: Am Besten Einen Vorgebleiten Schwimmer Mit Sehr Langem Vorfach ( Ca 2 M) Benutzen:
Eine Montage Lege Ich Meistens Mit Einer Einfachen Laufbleimontage Und Einer Toten Makrele Oder Sardine Auf Grund:
Habe Damit Schon Schöne Conger Und Auch Zahnbrasse Gefangen:
Gegen Die Hänger Weiss Ich Leider Auch Kein Rezept!
Einfach Verluste Mit Einkalkulieren:
Viel Spass In Portugal Und Melde Dich Mal Wenn Du Wieder Da Bist!


----------

